# any reason why tiels peck a hole in fertile eggs?



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

One egg hatched and is now 2 days old and the egg that was meant to hatch today had a hole pecked in it and smelled rotten. Any reason for this and how could I prevent it?


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

The baby may have died in it's shell and the parents got frustrated that it wasn't hatching, or the baby could have begun to hatch and the parents might have tried to help the chick hatched and accidentally killed it.

Either way, if the egg smells rotten it's no longer viable, I'm sure you know. I would remove it so any bacteria growing doesn't affect the other chick.

I hope I helped!

Eve :cinnamon pearl: :wf grey:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If a baby gets trapped in the shell and/or the parents helped it, it would look like this. The egg that was bad would've been the one to hatch before your current baby.










The inside would look like this when still alive.










If you still have mor eggs you might want to keep an eye on them..Ifv you suspect any are trapped the article should help. 

http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/assisted-hatches-updated.html


----------



## mrme3257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Their was five eggs 3 infertile and two fertile. I didnt mark them in order they were laid and when i opened the rotten egg the chicks eye and area around it was all dry so i discarded it. Thanks for your help and is their any way of preventing it from happening again?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This time of year (the winter season) the chance of DIS (dead in shell) from trapped babies is higher Why, because the environmental humidity is low and the egg loses moisture. This article on candling has a bunch of helpful info. and illustrations.

http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/candling-eggs.html

During midway and when the chick pips you would need to candle the air cell..


----------

